# My Cyp. parviflorum in my garden



## Drorchid (May 21, 2012)

Hi guys, it has been a while since I have posted, but I thought I would share one one of my own orchids this time. Below are some pictures I took last week of one of my native yellow lady slippers growing in my flower garden. I have had it now for 3 years, and it has multiplied nicely! I counted 30 flowers! Most flower spikes had 2 flowers per spike. I am not sure what variety it is (parviflorum or pubescens) as the flowers are kind of in-between in size.

















Robert


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2012)

Very nice! Looks kind of like a cross between the two (_Cyp. parviflorum var. makasin_ and _Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens_)

Are these rescued plants, or did you grow them from seed?


----------



## Dido (May 22, 2012)

Nice and a big clump, like the colour of them. 

Would love to have on in colour like that one


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2012)

Great display Robert, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (May 22, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Very nice! Looks kind of like a cross between the two (_Cyp. parviflorum var. makasin_ and _Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens_)
> 
> Are these rescued plants, or did you grow them from seed?



It is a rescued plant.

Robert


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 22, 2012)

Lucky, lucky man! Simply beautiful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2012)

A very impressive clump! I've seen lots of plants in the southern Appalachians that were difficult to classify - probable v. pubescens, but with very dark sepals and petals.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 22, 2012)

Awesome clump of blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2012)

What a joy it must be for you to see these!


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2012)

they look a bit tall for parviflorum, but thin for pubescens. the sepals/petals are way too light for makasin and definitely not twisty enough for makasin. the parviflorum that i've seen, the leaves really clasp around the flower stem; these leaves are pretty open where they are attached to the stem. that all said, the sepals/petals look exactly like the shade of yellows that are common in upstate ny and vermont, that i've seen this year so far. probably an intergrade of something and something,.. that looks nice


----------



## ORG (May 25, 2012)

DEar Robert,
I would like to have them in the garden or to have again the possibility to visit the habitats of this species in Canada.

But I agree with you that the european calceolus is more attractiv.


----------



## phrag guy (May 26, 2012)

very nice to see in your yard,nice rescue


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------

